# Running away with sticks-help!



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Nothing more fun for a puppy than a good game of chase!  Go against your instincts and try actually running AWAY from the puppy and making a bunch of excited noise when you do. Your pup will shortly decide that it's her turn to chase you, and she will either drop the stick or bring it right to you.

A good rule: NEVER chase a dog. They are faster than you and think it's a hilarious game. Out smart them, instead, by making them WANT to come to you.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

You are right not to chase her and make a "fun" game out of it.
Goldens loooove their sticks. I wish they knew how dangerous it is for them but they don't 
You need something that has a higher value than a stick.

I use the "come" command using a jar of coconut oil. Coconut oil is solid at room temperatures and is a healthy and irresistible treat. 

The "come" and "sit" command is super important and super handy at any time you want them to stop what they are doing. I have found this is the fastest way to communicate my wishes to my pup.


----------



## Carolynobo (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you, I will definitely try that!


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Coconut oil? Really?


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Marcus said:


> Coconut oil? Really?


Yup! 

I used to use a crinkly treat packet but I felt guilty about how unhealthy it was.
My two come running as if it was a race as soon as I tap on top of the jar of the *unrefined* coconut oil 

Like all things with a food change it needs to be given in small doses at first to prevent any bowel changes. 
I only need to give them a tiny amount for them to come racing to me :wavey:

"they think coconut oil is the best thing since sliced bread!"

Read More at Coconut Oil for Healthy, Happy Pets - Why it's Good and How to Use - Delicious Obsessions © Delicious Obsessions"


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

I haven't had a golden yet that didn't love her back yard sticks. I just let her chew em, in fact I've trained one to fetch with the sticks she finds. They all just chew them up and spit them out..none of them have eaten them. When she has something in her mouth I don't want her to have..out comes the clicker (she comes and gets a treat when she hears that)


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

A small but well fitted collar attached to a lead of 6' or 10' or 30' (made of very light rope)...

This will begin the process....then when class begins...obedience! Which is a life time process for us and our dogs..


----------



## Carolynobo (Mar 20, 2015)

Everyone this is so helpful thank you. We're complete beginners so I'm very thankful for all the advice...


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Note that if you are using food rewards, I would do the tapping/crinkling/etc after the dog comes rather than to make them come.

If you have to remove things from a puppy mouth, it's helpful to remove and then give a great reward. If you are always taking things away that builds interest/motivation in keeping the object (taking away is part of how we train dogs to play and tug harder on objects!).


----------



## capegoldenbaxter (Apr 16, 2015)

My pup did that. I bought a bunch of yard toys and every time he had the sticks I would squeak or distract him and get his attention and then swap it out. It has seemed to work


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Test-ok said:


> I haven't had a golden yet that didn't love her back yard sticks. I just let her chew em, in fact I've trained one to fetch with the sticks she finds. They all just chew them up and spit them out..none of them have eaten them. When she has something in her mouth I don't want her to have..out comes the clicker (she comes and gets a treat when she hears that)


be careful, it is apparently not uncommon for splinters to go through the soft palate of their mouths. I have spoken with several golden owners who have reported their dog's head swelling up due to the splinters going up into their heads by their brains.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Test-ok said:


> I haven't had a golden yet that didn't love her back yard sticks. I just let her chew em, in fact I've trained one to fetch with the sticks she finds. They all just chew them up and spit them out..none of them have eaten them. When she has something in her mouth I don't want her to have..out comes the clicker (she comes and gets a treat when she hears that)


Hahaha Ben eats and swallows every stick he can...


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Patricia McConell's the other end of the leash is a good read as understanding how dogs think is helpful in training them. EG. teaching recall is much easier if you turn away from your dog versus facing them and trying to get them to come to you. Same principle as what DanaRuns said in terms of getting puppy to chase you versus chase them to get sticks away.


----------



## Carolynobo (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone. It's a long process and I think the instinct will (naturally) always be there but I am finding that turing away from her and providing an alternative high value treat when she comes to me is working to some extent. We just have to keep at it... She's now 5 months and new challenges are emerging such as her consistently wakening up 5am despite putting blankets over her crate. It does eventually get easier, right?! ?


----------

